# Tandem bike with skellie



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters. I found this funny lil vid of someone with a tandem bike, sharing it with a skellie, cruising the streets. I might have to use this idea to promote my haunt!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is pretty cool! That would be an easy float for a local parade to promote your haunt.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great. I wish they had filmed it where you could see bystanders reactions.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the idea. What great looking old houses in that neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, now that's what happens when aerobics-obsessed vegetarians don't get enough protein. They end up looking like a bag of bones

That's funny as hell - and the skellie looks absolutely natural on that bike


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cute.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's great!
I remember seeing an itty bitty pic of this a while ago-- so cool to see it moving!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

that was great, though I would have put some springs on the feet/ankles so that they didn't flop around during rotation. But other than that, it was beautiful.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

That Is Awesome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> that was great, though I would have put some springs on the feet/ankles so that they didn't flop around during rotation. But other than that, it was beautiful.


I have a tandem skeleton rider too, The funny thing I discovered is the pedaling motion works much better when the ankle is fixed in one position, allowing the knees to do all the motion. I really like that he has a bucky on his....I could only convince a humble blucky to ride along with me.
skeleton bike :: skeleton bike video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/skeleton%20bike/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/skeleton%20bike/skeletonbike002


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Those are some cool video's.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

YIKES those bikes are expensive!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> YIKES those bikes are expensive!!!!


yep! Much cheaper to buy a fixer-up'er, and do it yourself.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> yep! Much cheaper to buy a fixer-up'er, and do it yourself.


any how tos? I would love to have one.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great video, and a great idea!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> any how tos? I would love to have one.


I'd love to help you out with a "how to", but I'm just basically talking about buying a bike that might not be in the best of shape, and restoring it. I have built custom bikes with the frame elongated, but you need to have some welding and technical skills to do that, definatly not for the beginner. Just look around in your Pennysaver or For Sale ads...you might even be able to find a hook up from your local bike shop. Just a thought. Of course from reading some of the postings in the forum, Craigslist, or a curb might be the easiest way to get ahold of one....but those deals never are around my area!! lol :googly:


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Now I know what it must have looked like when I was a skinny little kid and used to ride one of those with my mom.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

This was way to funny and i would loved to seen the looks on the drivers faces also.


----------

